# Eating Testicles?



## waqarehsan (Jan 28, 2005)

Dear Fellow Members!

Can Anybody Tell Me The Benefit Of Eating Testicles(bull,goat Etc)

I Have Heard From Someone In My Gym That Eating This Result Increase In Testosterone Level,as The Testes Produce Testosterone In Our Body.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2005)

LMAO - I can't say I've ever heard that.


----------



## Kimber (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think hormones can withstand stomach acid and they get broken down without being absorbed. I know that's how it is with progesterone (needs to be taken as sublingual pill or as a cream) and current estrogen HRT's are in esteric form so they aren't destroyed. I'd have to think test would be the same, but knock yourself out if you want to try it and let us know if you have some great gains!  Maybe if you chew them up and then hold it under your tongue to let the testosterone absorb...mmmmm, cow balls!   Sorry, I'm j/k...its funny though!


----------



## Stu (Jan 28, 2005)

waqarehsan said:
			
		

> Dear Fellow Members!
> 
> Can Anybody Tell Me The Benefit Of Eating Testicles(bull,goat Etc)
> 
> I Have Heard From Someone In My Gym That Eating This Result Increase In Testosterone Level,as The Testes Produce Testosterone In Our Body.


 
 You should swallow the testicles whole to prevent the testosterone being broken down in the stomach. Make sure you have some good PCT on hand though.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, India recently passed the Gonad Ingestion Ban of 2005 to prevent young Indian boys from harming their bodies.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

waqarehsan said:
			
		

> I Have Heard From Someone In My Gym That Eating This Result Increase In Testosterone Level,as The Testes Produce Testosterone In Our Body.


 You should tell that dude his nutritional therois lick balls.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You should tell that dude his nutritional therois lick balls.


Or chew depending on the size


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2005)

This is just nasty.  ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## waqarehsan (Jan 30, 2005)

HEY GUYZ!

THANKS FOR ALL UR ANSWERS.

WHAT I CONCLUDED IS THAT IT IS JUST A MYTH,MAY BE ITS JUST ANOTHER *Aphrodisiac *

TAKE CARE AND ENJOY


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 30, 2005)

*Bull Testicle Festival*

Several Testicle Festivals regularly take place in the USA. In Rock Creek Lodge, near Missoula, Montana, 10,000 people yearly eat about two tonnes of bull testicles. For about 5 dollars you can eat these tasty balls. They are pealed, marinated in beer, coated with bread crumbs and backed. They seem to taste like chicken. The best testicles are those of young bulls, not only because they are the softest, but also because there are simply enough balls available during the castration season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




American-Canadian eufemisms for bull balls are:  
rocky mountain oysters 
bulls jewels 
cowboy caviar 
farm oysters 
swinging beef 
animelles 


Other festivals are:


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 30, 2005)

*Here's the recipe. yum yum*

2 pounds testicles
1 cup flour
1/4 cup cornmeal
1 cup red wine
salt
black pepper
garlic powder
Louisiana Hot Sauce
cooking oil

With a very sharp knife, split the tough skin-like muscle that
surrounds each testicle. Remove the skin. Set testicles into a pan
with enough salt water to cover them for one hour (this takes out
some of the blood). Drain. Transfer testicles to large pot. Add
enough water to float testicles and a generous tablespoon of vinegar.
Parboil, drain and rinse. Let cool and slice each testicle into
1/4 inch thick ovals. Sprinkle salt and pepper on both sides of
sliced testicle to taste.

Mix flour, cornmeal and some garlic powder to taste in a bowl. Roll
each slice into this dry mixture. Dip into milk seasoned with hot
sauce. Dip into dry mixture. Dip into wine quickly (you may repeat
the procedure if a thicker crust is desired).

Place each testicle into hot cooking oil. Cook until golden brown
or tender, and remove with a wire mesh strainer (the longer they
cook, the tougher they get). Drain on paper towels.


----------



## studland (Nov 19, 2012)

*Bulls testicles white gold*



waqarehsan said:


> Dear Fellow Members!
> 
> Can Anybody Tell Me The Benefit Of Eating Testicles(bull,goat Etc)
> 
> I Have Heard From Someone In My Gym That Eating This Result Increase In Testosterone Level,as The Testes Produce Testosterone In Our Body.



Hello dear fellow members I live in France and I thought I could shed some light on your question. In fact if my own research is correct the key substance in the bulls testicles is not especially the testosterone but more importantly lutenising hormone and FSH ! yes the very substance you need to stimulate your own balls to get cracking !! especially for those who take suplement injections. I have a special method of using the testicles andwill happily share the tip if anyone wants to email me. If you dont believe me then just google the question "seminal levels of LH &FSH in bulls semen " this could revolutionise our efforts to be super studs lol I have to take testosterone from the doctor as my pituitary packed up some years ago and I did this research to try to get my balls a bit bigger HCG doesnt work for me as it only mimics LH lutenising hormone. and My Balls dont recognise it so I was desperate I discovered that huma semen does contain large amounts of LH in order to induce women to ovulate so short of that rout lol I thought of animal sources I fought shy of milking my neighbours Bull ( no life insurance) and then thought of going direct I phoned my abbatoir and bobs your uncle. hope this was of some interest love to hear your comments on my idea. Studland


----------



## cube789 (Nov 19, 2012)

in for azza supplement review


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya fucking newbs, of course eating testicles increases your test. This is a secret among the top athletes and BB's around the world. Eat them raw for a bigger boost!


----------



## charley (Nov 19, 2012)

Any active or inactive IM member who wants to increase their test levels , may offer to lick my BALLS..first cum [me I hope] first serve....


----------

